# High Rise Honey



## John Russell (Aug 8, 2003)

Way cool.

J.R.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

David is in our Greenmarket system and pretty famous in the apple. He had a great thing going until Bloomburg got an ordinance passed outlawing bees in NYC! I always wondered how he got the honey supers from the roof back to Conneticut.


----------

